

Alabama Fat Tax - $25 A Month for certain insurance coverage (Free for non-fat folks)  - sidsavara
http://www.usatoday.com/news/health/weightloss/2008-08-22-obesity-penalty_N.htm?POE=click-refer

======
jm4
This is a mildly interesting article, but inappropriate for HN.

